# Official 1st Annual North Carolina Gathering April 27th - 29th (Now with More Pictures)



## solaryellow

An official date has been chosen for the 1st annual NC gathering. The event will take place at the sprawling estate of Alelover in Concord, NC. This event is open for anyone who would like to attend whether you live in NC or elsewhere. Spend the whole weekend or just a few hours.  We will have several smokers available to cook on and Alelover has room for some tents to be pitched on. There are also lots of lodging options around the area.

We have not come up with a menu just yet and that is where you come in. If you are planning on attending and would like to cook something for the group, please post it up or you can PM Alelover or myself.

For those who have not attended a SMF gathering before it will be a weekend of relaxing, eating, and fellowship. It is a chance to meet some of the great SMF'ers you interact with everyday. You won't find a nicer group of people or better food.

Please post up if you plan to attend so we can can keep track of how many to expect. Alelover and I both look forward to meeting some wonderful new people!

Menu:

Friday Dinner

Chicken, Kielbasa, Italian sausage, baked beans, slaw

Saturday breakfast

Fatties, bacon, eggs, sausage, Canadian bacon, toast

Lunch

Sausage, ribs, pastrami, potato chips, Joe's potato salad, pickles

Dinner

Pulled pork, brisket, burnt ends, smoked mac and cheese, hushpuppies, beans, antipasto salad and slaw

Sunday

Breakfast

Fatties, bacon, eggs, sausage, Canadian bacon, toast

Lunch

leftovers


----------



## wjordan52

I live close and will attend for whatever time I can slip away from work. My smoker isn't portable so I won't be able to help with that, but I can bring something to cook (or contribute if a collection is started).

Great idea... I look forward to meeting some of you guys.

Poppy Bill


----------



## alblancher

Congrats on getting this started Joel.  We've done a couple of them and have had a great time.  Good Luck and I hope you have a great turnout!


----------



## mballi3011

Oh boy you are making it hard to attend this gathering also. This one is the week after Jerry's North Florida gathering. Does this mean you are going to miss Jerry's???? I will try to make this one too. Now it is a good amount of time for me to save some pennies. I'll be in touch.


----------



## solaryellow

mballi3011 said:


> Oh boy you are making it hard to attend this gathering also. This one is the week after Jerry's North Florida gathering. Does this mean you are going to miss Jerry's???? I will try to make this one too. Now it is a good amount of time for me to save some pennies. I'll be in touch.




Mark, it is two weeks after the North Florida gathering. I plan to make it to Jerry's again this year. It would be great to see your smiling face twice in a month.


----------



## alelover

"sprawling estate"

That's funny Joel.


----------



## solaryellow

alelover said:


> "sprawling estate"
> 
> That's funny Joel.




Compared to my postage stamp HOA controlled lot, it certainly is.


----------



## alelover

No HOA here. I can do whatever I want.


----------



## papagreer

Gonna try and make this..... It would be nice to meet some of you in person. 

Chris


----------



## boykjo

Hey Joel and Scott......I will be attending but I wont know what day yet. I will probably spend only 1 night due to the gathering in florida. I burn 40hrs vacation in three days that weekend so I will have to make the nc gathering short. I'll be bringing some sausages (go figure)...........

looking forward to seeing all of you in april

and mark twice in a month too......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## solaryellow

boykjo said:


> Hey Joel and Scott......I will be attending but I wont know what day yet. I will probably spend only 1 night due to the gathering in florida. I burn 40hrs vacation in three days that weekend so I will have to make the nc gathering short. I'll be bringing some sausages (go figure)...........
> 
> looking forward to seeing all of you in april
> 
> and mark twice in a month too......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe




Awesome Joe!

We are still looking for any volunteers who would like to cook or have a specialty they would like to share with the group. Scott and I will start working on a menu very soon.


----------



## eman

alelover said:


> No HOA here. I can do whatever I want.


Does this mean ,if i attend i can bring the fire arms and explosives???


----------



## alelover

There are some neighbors within bullet distance but explosives are OK.


----------



## boykjo

Ok .....you got me................I give up....   HOA?

Dumbfounded Joe


----------



## solaryellow

boykjo said:


> Ok .....you got me................I give up....   HOA?
> 
> Dumbfounded Joe




Home Owners Association - A collection of turds who have no life and entertain themselves by deciding what other home owners can and cannot do with their home.


----------



## reloadmike78

Home Owners Association.......


----------



## boykjo

My attention deficit disorder was kicking in.......thanks guys

Joe


----------



## JckDanls 07

First off let me say...  IF ANYBODY IS IN DOUBT......GOOOOO....   We attended the S. FL. Gathering and had a blast...  That being said, If it wasn't so close to the N. FL. Gathering (which I still am planning to attend) I would think about coming up. The food and the people are FANTASTIC...  Good Luck y'all with the turn out


----------



## daveomak

alelover said:


> No HOA here. I can do whatever I want.


Can you "p" from your front porch without gettin' into trouble.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





... I can... as long as bride ain't lookin'


----------



## alelover

Not in front, but out back. No problem.


----------



## rpersun

I will try my best to stop by and partake in the fun and festivities.  I am new to smoking but hope to have enough experience under my belt to bring some goodies with me.  I will keep you updated as my first attempt at smoking is still in the works.  The Masterbuilt 30 I just received for Xmas had a broken temp gauge and has put a temporary speed bump on my road to my first smoking.  Hope to see y'all in april.


----------



## alelover

You probably should buy a better thermo since you're replacing it anyway. Those ones from the factory are usually way off. Test it in boiling water when you get your new one.


----------



## alelover

We are only 2 1/2 months away. Do we have any firm commitments yet? For those that know they are coming do you have an idea of what you want to cook and what days you will be attending?


----------



## boykjo

I plan on being there friday and sat... I have to be at work sunday 1 am......

Joe


----------



## alelover

Bump


----------



## solaryellow

This probably goes without saying but I will be there all weekend. I also will have the 500 gal RF with me so if you want to bring something to toss on there to share by all means do so.


----------



## thoseguys26

Dang, I wish I could make it.


----------



## solaryellow

I also can bring Mini-Me or the UDS if someone needs something different to cook their specialty on.


----------



## alelover

Bringing the big dog. Sweet.


----------



## smokinn00blet

Cant say im gonna show at the moment but i would love too, im willing to bring my little charbroil smoker also and some baby baby backs.  Hopefully by the time rolls around and if im able to attend i have expanded my menu some


----------



## solaryellow

smokinn00blet said:


> Cant say im gonna show at the moment but i would love too, im willing to bring my little charbroil smoker also and some baby baby backs.  Hopefully by the time rolls around and if im able to attend i have expanded my menu some




Just show up. It isn't a contest to see who makes the best whatever, although I am always curious to see what others are doing. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 We would love to meet you in person.


----------



## smokinn00blet

solaryellow said:


> Just show up. It isn't a contest to see who makes the best whatever, although I am always curious to see what others are doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We would love to meet you in person.




Im hoping to and see no reason to unless my unit decides to do some training. but i would like to make up a small menu just for people to try some of my stuff and see what other people think and what not.  Trust me if it was a contest i wouldnt enter right yet, i have only done 2 smokings in my life. 

But yea im trying to be more social and get my family involved in this.


----------



## alelover

We hope you can make it. Anyone know for sure yet if they are coming? I have me, Joe and Joel so far.


----------



## solaryellow

alelover said:


> We hope you can make it. Anyone know for sure yet if they are coming? I have me, Joe and Joel so far.




I will be bringing two friends with. Maybe more.


----------



## alelover

I may have a few friends too. And maybe my Mom.


----------



## alelover

Joe,

Parking a pop-up in my yard may be an issue space wise. If it will fit somewhere no problem. I have stuff that prevents access to the backyard with a vehicle. How big is it? We might can find a place for it. Here's an aerial view.


----------



## boykjo

Its small...about the size of a vehicle. Is there access to the open area out back or is that where all the stuff is going to be

joe


----------



## alelover

Don't know how we are going to set up. If it's small we can squeeze it somewhere. How much does it weigh?


----------



## alelover

We can make a path if y'all want to do some work. Like destructive type and then burn it kind of work.


----------



## hdflame

Man, what a bummer!

I'm already committed to the C.R.A.P. Rally at Jordan Lake.  This stands for Carolina Rider's and Pot Luck.  There'll be probably about 20 or so Ural sidecar rigs.  We will also be having much eating, drinking, and telling tall tales around the campfire.

Wish I could attend both!

http://www.imz-ural.com/

Maybe next year, or maybe we could have another one in the Fall..


----------



## solaryellow

alelover said:


> We can make a path if y'all want to do some work. Like destructive type and then burn it kind of work.




If it will get Joe there, I will don some gloves, safety glasses, and do some destruction.


----------



## alelover

I think we may be able to get him down the side yard between me and the neighbor. See left side of aerial view. We can go under those big trees.


----------



## wjordan52

My work schedule is always 'questionable' but I will have free time to stop by at least part of each day, and I'm sure that I'll be free at least one full day.

By the way, I've made some serious mods to my old SFB and it's now a vertical electric (will post a build thread with a few pics soon). It will fit nicely on my tiny trailer and will be available for use if electricity is available. I don't have anything special I want to cook, but will be happy to lend a hand if needed.

Look forward to seeing you folks.

Bill


----------



## alelover

That's great Bill can't wait to meat you.


----------



## boykjo

alelover said:


> I think we may be able to get him down the side yard between me and the neighbor. See left side of aerial view. We can go under those big trees.




I'll bring my Husqvarna chain saw ............
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   we'll go through the trees..........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## alelover

For those of you that would like to get a hotel room here are some options. Click the link and it will open a Google map that shows the hotels near my "sprawling estate".

Hotels in the Area


----------



## solaryellow

Looking forward to it.


----------



## solaryellow

Scott and I have been working on a menu. This is what we are tentatively planning to do. For us to get this right we need to know how many are coming for certain. Our current headcount is 6 which is a lot less than initial level of interest.

Friday Dinner

Chicken, Kielbasa/sausage, baked beans, slaw

Saturday breakfast

Fatties, bacon, eggs, sausage

Lunch

Sausage, ribs, pastrami, potato chips

Dinner

Pulled pork, brisket, smoked mac and cheese, beans, and slaw

Sunday

breakfast

Fatties, bacon, eggs, sausage?

lunch

leftovers

So please confirm if you will be attending or not.


----------



## alelover

Joel,

I hit my daily allotment of PMs. If you need me hit my gmail. alelover at.


----------



## cricket

Sounds like a great time.


----------



## boykjo

solaryellow said:


> Scott and I have been working on a menu. This is what we are tentatively planning to do. For us to get this right we need to know how many are coming for certain. Our current headcount is 6 which is a lot less than initial level of interest.
> 
> Friday Dinner
> 
> Chicken, Kielbasa/sausage, baked beans, slaw
> 
> Saturday breakfast
> 
> Fatties, bacon, eggs, sausage
> 
> Lunch
> 
> Sausage, ribs, pastrami, potato chips
> 
> Dinner
> 
> Pulled pork, brisket, smoked mac and cheese, beans, and slaw
> 
> Sunday
> 
> breakfast
> 
> Fatties, bacon, eggs, sausage?
> 
> lunch
> 
> leftovers
> 
> So please confirm if you will be attending or not.


What about fridays lunch?


----------



## alelover

That's a good question Joe.


----------



## hemi

I would like to be there on the 28th. Gonna try to steal some recipes and put on a few pounds maybe.  I am in Salisbury.

  My Best buddy has been diagnosed with cancer and I gotta take him to the vet for another blood workup on the 27 th

but the weekend of the 21st I will be able to come and help with prep work. need any?  I also got a patio queen available

U can use.  Will be able to smoke hangin stuff or about 3 shoulders inna horizonal part.  Can deliver if you want on saturday

21 april.   Hemi.


----------



## solaryellow

boykjo said:


> solaryellow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scott and I have been working on a menu. This is what we are tentatively planning to do. For us to get this right we need to know how many are coming for certain. Our current headcount is 6 which is a lot less than initial level of interest.
> 
> Friday Dinner
> 
> Chicken, Kielbasa/sausage, baked beans, slaw
> 
> Saturday breakfast
> 
> Fatties, bacon, eggs, sausage
> 
> Lunch
> 
> Sausage, ribs, pastrami, potato chips
> 
> Dinner
> 
> Pulled pork, brisket, smoked mac and cheese, beans, and slaw
> 
> Sunday
> 
> breakfast
> 
> Fatties, bacon, eggs, sausage?
> 
> lunch
> 
> leftovers
> 
> So please confirm if you will be attending or not.
> 
> 
> 
> What about fridays lunch?
Click to expand...

I am glad you asked Joe. You will have to be there to find out. Scott doesn't even know what I am planning.  :biggrin:


----------



## solaryellow

Hemi said:


> I would like to be there on the 28th. Gonna try to steal some recipes and put on a few pounds maybe.  I am in Salisbury.
> 
> 
> My Best buddy has been diagnosed with cancer and I gotta take him to the vet for another blood workup on the 27 th
> 
> 
> but the weekend of the 21st I will be able to come and help with prep work. need any?  I also got a patio queen available
> 
> 
> U can use.  Will be able to smoke hangin stuff or about 3 shoulders inna horizonal part.  Can deliver if you want on saturday
> 
> 
> 21 april.   Hemi.


I like the pics of your best buddy Hemi. Just show up and we will feed ya.


----------



## hdflame

solaryellow said:


> Scott and I have been working on a menu. This is what we are tentatively planning to do. For us to get this right we need to know how many are coming for certain. Our current headcount is 6 which is a lot less than initial level of interest.
> 
> Friday Dinner
> 
> Chicken, Kielbasa/sausage, baked beans, slaw
> 
> Saturday breakfast
> 
> Fatties, bacon, eggs, sausage
> 
> Lunch
> 
> Sausage, ribs, pastrami, potato chips
> 
> Dinner
> 
> Pulled pork, brisket, smoked mac and cheese, beans, and slaw
> 
> Sunday
> 
> breakfast
> 
> Fatties, bacon, eggs, sausage?
> 
> lunch
> 
> leftovers
> 
> So please confirm if you will be attending or not.


MAN!  That menu sounds so good!  Why don't you guys just come to Jordan Lake and cook for our motorcycle group?  Wish I didn't have a conflicting appointment or I'd be there for sure.


----------



## smokinn00blet

I'll be there on th 28th. I'll be bringing my wife and kid.


----------



## alelover

Great. Look forward to meating you.


----------



## gunny r

I have not been on for a while and missed the announcement. I am tied up all weekend with school and HOA meeting Please keep me in the loop for the next one, Late July maybe?  Thanks for getting this started.


----------



## alelover

Will you be tied up April 27-29?


----------



## offset grillin

That brings back memories. We used to go fishing at the Jordan lake dam about 25 years ago.


----------



## offset grillin

sorry, I just found this today. I don't think I'll be able to make it, but if something changes what is the latest I can let you know I would be able to come? I saw the Florida get together and was hoping there would be one closer.


----------



## alelover

Concord is closer than Florida.


----------



## mjfsinc

Going to try and make it Saturday should be 2 possibly 3 of us. I will confirm that for you by the end of this weekend. Wish I could do the whole weekend but I already have Friday and Sunday booked. Can't wait to meet everyone. :yahoo:


----------



## alelover

Awesome. Can't wait to meat you.


----------



## alelover

Anything in particular you want to bring, Mj?


----------



## gunny r

That is the weekend that is full.  Bummer!!!!!


----------



## alelover

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## mjfsinc

Ughh! Sorry guys but I found out this past weekend that I have to cook at a  church function that Saturday which is the only day that I was going to be able to make it. I can't let the church down. Alelover,  thanks I was looking forward to meeting everyone and I would have been able to bring whatever you needed. I hope that I can make it next year. Thanks everyone be sure to take lots of pics and have a great time.


----------



## alelover

Oh well. Sorry you will miss it. We'll have to have a great time without you I guess.


----------



## alelover

In case anyone needs a hotel I will post this again.

For those of you that would like to get a hotel room here are some options. Click the link and it will open a Google map that shows the hotels near my "sprawling estate".

Hotels in the Area


----------



## hemi

Can't make it.. I forgot about the autofair at the track...  Need parts for my roadster..  Hemi..


----------



## nhbuck

I would have loved to come as it's only an HR and a half  up 85 from me. I unfortunately will be smoking here as it is the inlaws 50th anniversary and they will be in town and want a family get together.


----------



## sumosmoke

Joel, good luck with your Gathering, and I wish I could make it for this one. Will be there in spirit!


----------



## rabbithutch

> Home Owners Association - A collection of turds who have no life and entertain themselves by deciding what other home owners can and cannot do with their home.


OK!  NOW you've done it!  I inhaled some iced tea then spewed it all over my monitor and keyboard.  Just wait 'til the next HOA meeting!


----------



## alelover

Hemi said:


> Can't make it.. I forgot about the autofair at the track...  Need parts for my roadster..  Hemi..




You can come buy after or before. I'm only 20 minutes from CMS.


----------



## solaryellow

Less than two weeks to go. I hope those of you planning to come by have let us know so we have enough food for everyone.


----------



## eman

Guys,

 It would be great to be there. But , I don't think we could handle another weekend of fun so soon. It's 9:40 am and believe it or not Sherrie is still asleep.

 When y'all are sitting around the fire after everything has slowed down , There's only one thing to remember.. there's a lot of us that wish we were there!

    Bob.

 P.S. keep an eye on your watch!   time seems to speed up.


----------



## alelover

And I have so much to do.


----------



## alelover

9 days to go. Who's coming and what are you bringing? Here is a list of things we will need. I have tables and chairs and a couple party tents. Please add to the list if there are things I forgot.

Solo Cups

Plates

Napkins

Plasticware

Foil Pans

Wood

Paper Towel

Foil


----------



## eman

alelover said:


> 9 days to go. Who's coming and what are you bringing? Here is a list of things we will need. I have tables and chairs and a couple party tents. Please add to the list if there are things I forgot.
> 
> RED Solo Cups
> 
> Plates
> 
> Napkins
> 
> Plasticware
> 
> Foil Pans
> 
> Wood
> 
> Paper Towel
> 
> Foil


Fixed it for you! Y'all have a great time.


----------



## alelover

Thanks Bob.


----------



## wjordan52

I'll be there Saturday morning w/ a livermush fattie, fresh biscuits, and a couple bags of ice. Gonna try the fattie this weekend to see how long it will take. By the way, how early can I show up on Sat?

Bill


----------



## smokinn00blet

The family and i are Still gonna be there I might have another person coming, I'll get back to you on that. How many are coming.  I'll also bring some stuff that's on the list above.  Can't wait to to meet everyone even tho I'm not really active here but always come back for guidance


----------



## JckDanls 07

alelover said:


> 9 days to go. Who's coming and what are you bringing? Here is a list of things we will need. I have tables and chairs and a couple party tents. Please add to the list if there are things I forgot.
> Solo Cups
> Plates
> Napkins
> Plasticware
> Foil Pans
> Wood
> Paper Towel
> Foil



Jack Daniels 



   have fun y'all..  we'll be watching


----------



## fife

Sure wish I could make it but will not be able to so hope everyone has a great time.


----------



## alelover

JckDanls 07 said:


> Jack Daniels
> have fun y'all.. we'll be watching


Were you signing your post or are you telling me I need bourbon? Or both maybe?


----------



## alelover

wjordan52 said:


> I'll be there Saturday morning w/ a livermush fattie, fresh biscuits, and a couple bags of ice. Gonna try the fattie this weekend to see how long it will take. By the way, how early can I show up on Sat?
> 
> Bill


My wife is very excited about the livermush fattie. I am usually up by 6ish. What time is breakfast Joel?


----------



## alelover

Got a 14 lb. brisket yesterday to make pastrami with at the gathering. Cut off the point to make burnt ends out of and got a nice big hunk for the pastrami. Going to cure it tonight.


----------



## solaryellow

alelover said:


> wjordan52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be there Saturday morning w/ a livermush fattie, fresh biscuits, and a couple bags of ice. Gonna try the fattie this weekend to see how long it will take. By the way, how early can I show up on Sat?
> 
> Bill
> 
> 
> 
> My wife is very excited about the livermush fattie. I am usually up by 6ish. What time is breakfast Joel?
Click to expand...

Whenever you want it to be. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I will be the first to admit that breakfasts aren't my forte so I hadn't planned on cooking it myself.


----------



## alelover

I can do some breakfast. 7 AM sounds like a good time to start cooking.


----------



## eman

alelover said:


> My wife is very excited about the livermush fattie. I am usually up by 6ish. What time is breakfast Joel?


Breakfast time is usually determined by how late everyone sits around the camp fire the night before  ???


----------



## alblancher

If I remember correctly the up till 6am crowd missed breakfast !!


----------



## solaryellow

alblancher said:


> If I remember correctly the up till 6am crowd missed breakfast !!


That is my recollection as well.


----------



## wjordan52

I'll plan on showing up around 7ish with the fattie cooked. It won't take long to warm up in the smoker.

Bill


----------



## alelover

Sounds good Bill.


eman said:


> Breakfast time is usually determined by how late everyone sits around the camp fire the night before  ???


I know what you mean Bob. This ain't my first rodeo.


----------



## smokinn00blet

Ssssssooooooo will there be a problem if I bring a 5th of rum?


----------



## pineywoods

Sounds like a good time wish I could make it


----------



## alelover

smokinn00blet said:


> Ssssssooooooo will there be a problem if I bring a 5th of rum?


No it's not OK. Only a fifth? You need to bring more than that.


----------



## alelover

Wish you could make it Jerry. Sounds like you busted butt the last couple weeks and might need a rest though.


----------



## solaryellow

smokinn00blet said:


> Ssssssooooooo will there be a problem if I bring a 5th of rum?



Will that be enough?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JckDanls 07

alelover said:


> Were you signing your post or are you telling me I need bourbon? Or both maybe? :icon_biggrin:



D. all the above


----------



## solaryellow

JckDanls 07 said:


> alelover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were you signing your post or are you telling me I need bourbon? Or both maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D. all the above
Click to expand...

lol Mike will be there to finance the poker game.


----------



## smokinn00blet

I'll bring a handle then lol


----------



## alelover

Got the brisket in the cure last night for next Saturdays pastrami. 7.25 pounds.


----------



## smokinn00blet

Almost forgot chances are I'll be bringing another person.


----------



## alelover

No problem.


----------



## solaryellow

I have to say I am extremely impressed with the members of this forum who are not able to attend but are still donating to offset the food costs for our first gathering in NC. I know there are good folks here but the donations are touching. Thanks for your support!


----------



## alelover

That's great Joel. We do have some awfully nice people here.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Scott & Joel

Not going to make it this time.


----------



## alelover

Oh no. I was looking forward to seeing you Rick.


----------



## holyfeld

My 4/28 weekend just opened up. :yahoo:

Too late to join? Karol's giving me a "smoking pass" so I'd plan to arrive Saturday (as early as possible) and leave Sunday. 

I'm not sure an MES-30 is a portable smoker, but I guess I could bring it if needed. Happy to bring meat and/or a cooler fuller of growlers filled with various Asheville brews.

I'm new to smoking (but you knew thab by the "newbie"). What else do I need to know? May have the oldest son with me.

Don


----------



## alelover

Hell no it's not too late. Come on down.


----------



## boykjo

Will be heading out early friday morning...... Probably make some more kielbasa and hot dogs....maybe some chorizo...... I'll be bringing two rednecks with me so count on three....

Joe


----------



## alelover

I'll add them to the list


----------



## smokinn00blet

I'm gonna need a address tO get there


----------



## alelover

Map to Alelover


----------



## hemi

I have been all screwed up this month. had my weekends mangled up.  Will probably be there saturday am  and hungry 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Hemi..


----------



## alelover

Cool. Looking forward to it.


----------



## solaryellow

Less than a week to go.


----------



## alelover

I got some red solo cups yesterday. Wife was pissed. She said we got all these blue ones. I said they needed to be red.


----------



## smokinn00blet

alelover said:


> Map to Alelover




That is perty cool how you did that.  I have probably passed your place a few time then.


----------



## alelover

Maybe. 2nd house past the cemetery.


----------



## alelover

An aerial view for those of you flying in.


----------



## scarbelly

Hey Joel 

Will you be sobered up by then? Last phone call I got from ya sounded a little foreign


----------



## alelover

Hey Gary where'd you get the pic of the sign pointing the way to my house?


----------



## scarbelly

alelover said:


> Hey Gary where'd you get the pic of the sign pointing the way to my house?


On your corner


----------



## solaryellow

Scarbelly said:


> Hey Joel
> 
> Will you be sobered up by then? Last phone call I got from ya sounded a little foreign


I have no recollection of what you are talking about.


----------



## eman

Looks like enough room to land the chopper just off to the side of your property.


----------



## alelover

There is what used to be a big field next door. It's slowly becoming a pine forest.


----------



## holyfeld

alelover said:


> There is what used to be a big field next door. It's slowly becoming a pine forest.


If they land the chopper upside down, they could make it a big field again. When I lived near Pilot Mountain, my bush hogging philosophy was: If I can drive the Kubota over it, the bush hog can eat it. Worked for 25 years. 

See y'all Saturday.

Don


----------



## JckDanls 07

thats no fair..  to far away for me right now...   have fun y'all...   we're gonna get the S Fl. thread going soon...


----------



## alelover

We will be taking lots of pics.


----------



## smokinn00blet

Well is official I'll be bringing a another person, so 3 plus a kid.


----------



## eman

Took a cajun from south louisiana to find it,here is the theme song for the N.C. gathering.

 These boys are from Greenville .Kicken Butt!!


----------



## alelover

Yup. Sounds like one of my parties.


----------



## boykjo

eman said:


> Looks like enough room to land the chopper just off to the side of your property.


He'll have to land it on the pop up...................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Going to make a bunch of sausage and hot dogs tomorrow morning. Will bring some of my potato salad if you want. its really good. you wont be disapointed let me know scott

Joe


----------



## solaryellow

boykjo said:


> eman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like enough room to land the chopper just off to the side of your property.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He'll have to land it on the pop up...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to make a bunch of sausage and hot dogs tomorrow morning. Will bring some of my potato salad if you want. its really good. you wont be disapointed let me know scott
> 
> 
> 
> Joe
Click to expand...


Please do Joe. We would love to include it with one of the meals.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boykjo

can you edit the menu and put it on post one.. i cant find the latest and the greatest

Joe


----------



## solaryellow

boykjo said:


> can you edit the menu and put it on post one.. i cant find the latest and the greatest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe



Will do once I get back to my laptop.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smokinn00blet

I got some styrofoam plates and plastic spoons and forks yesterday to bring


----------



## alelover

I am working on the revised menu right now. Will post later.


----------



## alelover

Anybody coming that don't know what to bring yet want to bring burger buns for PP sammies and a couple dozen eggs? Maybe a couple loaves of bread too. Oh, and some jalepeños.


----------



## solaryellow

alelover said:


> I am working on the revised menu right now. Will post later.


I added what was in the spread sheet to the first post in this thread.


----------



## alelover

Saturday's Burnt Ends


----------



## boykjo

I'm beat.......just did 40lbs of jalapeno cheddar kielbasa. 15 lbs of hot dogs and 10 lbs of some country sausage. Going to get up early to stuff and smoke. My back hurts lugging the tubs up and down the stairs to the fridge.. for those who are coming to the gathering will have some treats to take home with them..... Wont  have time to make the potato salad tomorrow but would like to make it at your place scott. I want some. it will go good with everything....

Joe


----------



## alelover

No problem Joe. I have all the tools needed.


----------



## alelover




----------



## smokinn00blet

Just going back over the menu, but what is a fatties?


Is this it http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/70332/fatties


----------



## alelover

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/120256/bacon-cheeseburger-fatty-part-of-our-easter-feast


----------



## solaryellow

Just got back from my favorite ethnic store with the ingredients for tomorrow's lunch. Chicken, boston butt, ribs, and baked beans are good to go. Just have a few rubs to finish this afternoon and I should be good to go. The smoker is ready to go as well. 







Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Wings?

I H Ate wings


----------



## solaryellow

nepas said:


> Wings?
> 
> 
> 
> I H Ate wings



I noticed that at Jerry's. :rotf:

Actually, these are whole chickens.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sumosmoke

Wish I could be there, gosh, damn, darnit!!


----------



## solaryellow

sumosmoke said:


> Wish I could be there, gosh, damn, darnit!!


I bought your rack today. Gonna sauce it on Saturday.


----------



## alelover

This is gonna be good!


----------



## alelover

I've been massaging my pastrami every 12 hours.


----------



## solaryellow

Pics? 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JckDanls 07

alelover said:


> I've been massaging my pastrami every 12 hours.



that just doesn't sound right

and then Joel wants to see it     :icon_eek:


----------



## solaryellow

JckDanls 07 said:


> alelover said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been massaging my pastrami every 12 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> that just doesn't sound right
> 
> and then Joel wants to see it
Click to expand...

You know you want to see it too Keith.


----------



## alelover

Sorry Joel. You'll just have to see it live.


----------



## solaryellow

alelover said:


> Sorry Joel. You'll just have to see it live.


That is just what I am planning on.


----------



## alelover

Hebrew National got nuthin on me brother.


----------



## solaryellow

alelover said:


> Hebrew National got nuthin on me brother.



How did we get from pastrami to wieners? Lol

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boykjo

nepas said:


> Wings?
> 
> I H Ate wings


lol


----------



## alelover

solaryellow said:


> How did we get from pastrami to wieners? Lol
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


They make corned beef too. That's what McGuire's in FWB uses. It's really good.


----------



## alelover




----------



## solaryellow

And so it begins.







Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smokinn00blet

Woot can't wait for tomorrow


----------



## solaryellow

Fajitas for lunch.



















Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smokinn00blet

Those look great, I'm smoking turkey legs right now


----------



## solaryellow

We all just saved 15% on our car insurance. 







Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## offset grillin

solaryellow said:


> Fajitas for lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Now why did you go and post this. I'm at work, out of snacks and an hour before I go home. Now I am HUNGRY.

looks Goooooood!!

I am so sorry I can't  make it this weekend. Looks like a lot of good food and good fellowship. Hope everyone has a great time.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Gots more pics fo y'all.

Yup i went today to visit. Will be there again tomorrow.

Joels smoker rig.













You take this, i will take that and nepas can take the pics  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











While sitting there i also saved 15% on car insurance.







Fajitas De-solaryellow



















Really i aint drinking to much.







BS'ing. Joe got nuts













Good nuts y'all







Smoked chicken-n-beans







Had a great time with friends and Met some new friends. See y'all tomorrow.


----------



## solaryellow

Pulled chicken.







Baked beans.







Joe's awesome potato salad.







Scott's fantastic italian sausage.







Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## daveomak

Are those green things geckos ??????   Just wondering....   wish I was there....


----------



## alelover

Anole lizards actually


----------



## smokinn00blet

Save some for me lol.


----------



## solaryellow

Morning ladies!







Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## solaryellow

Bring your appetites!







Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## solaryellow

Here come the butts.








Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Nice butts

We just got ours up....Yawn


----------



## smokinn00blet

Heading that way now see y'all In a bit


I'll bein a red jeep grand Cherokee


----------



## solaryellow

Bill made some killer tenderloin and biscuits.

Livermush fatty and pork tenderloin.







Bill's wife's biscuits.







Marry the tenderloin with a biscuit and it will bring a tear to your eye.













Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Ready to head out.


----------



## solaryellow

New Olympic sport: pajama rototilling.







Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smokinn00blet

Almost there


----------



## obx fisherman

Looks like a great time, wish I could be there. Owned by work yesterday & today, plus my daughters first prom is tonight, can't miss that!

I did get the grill for the smoker assembled last night and lite it up to start burning it out. I'm very impressed with the results so far. Once Joel brings the smoker back I'll have the grill attached to it next week!

Everyone have a good time!


----------



## pineywoods

Looks like a good time with lots of great food


----------



## solaryellow

Mac and cheese started.







Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smokingma

Wow, you all look like you're having and going to have a great time.  The food is making may mouth water.


----------



## desertlites

Pajama Rototilling huh? and to think it was just playing corn hole at Jerry's. Looks like a good first NC gathering you guys.Have fun and be safe.


----------



## smokinn00blet

Joel, Scott and everyone.  We had a great time today really enjoyed everything.


----------



## africanmeat

Man i wish i could be there


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Had a great time.

Want to thank Scott and his wife for the hospitality and food. Joel, Jo, Don for smoking somve very good butts, briskits, beans, mac cheese and to everyong who made or brought goodies.

Enjoy some pics.







































































































Gotta feed our military men good

























Got my wife stuffing face. (orange sweater)

















































Thanks again to everyone for a nice gathering.


----------



## wjordan52

It was indeed a pleasure to meet all of you yesterday. Joel and Dennis; your iron beast is a work of art, not to mention the fact that it performs better than a lot of little smokers I've used or heard about. Scott and Cricket; thanks again for hosting this inaugural event. Your home was a perfect venue and I felt like I was in the company of long time friends. Even Terrie, who doesn't normally feel comfortable in a group of strangers, felt relaxed and enjoyed socializing with the group.

To everyone there; what a friendly and entertaining group of people. I now understand why the forum is such a success. From now on I'll look on my participation with a whole new perspective.

Hope the wrap-up today is equally enjoyed by all. Scott, you know I'm close and will be happy to put today's plans on hold if you need help w/ clean up, etc.

Bill

Oops... forgot to mention the food 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Just look at the pics (thanks Nepas) and imagine it tasting even better than it looks. 'Nuff said....


----------



## solaryellow

What a great time! It was a real pleasure to meet everyone. I can't wait to do it again next year!


----------



## cricket

I cannot wait to have all of you back over! Do we have to wait a year?  :)


----------



## cricket

We loved having you both. You are close and should come up often!


----------



## bamafan

Looks loke a gerat time. Wish I could have been there instead of sitting in a hotel in Ohio. No one sleeping by the fire I see!


----------



## holyfeld

Jason and I had a blast @ the gathering.

Thank you to Cricket for letting Scott host the gathering. I learned a lot talking with the other forum members and watching Joel smoke the butts, brisket, corned beef, mac & cheese, and baked beans. 

I am truly amazed at how much better beer tastes when it's in a red solo cup. Who knew?

Don


----------



## sumosmoke

Nice showing for the 1st NC Gathering! The food looked great!!!


----------



## JckDanls 07

Man..  aren't these gatherings a blast... So much good food.. So many good people... and just think..  If it wasn't for Jeff none of these would of ever happened... Looks like the first N.C. Gathering was definitely a success 

and now some of ya's may have made some new friends for life...

great job y'all


----------



## solaryellow

BAMAFAN said:


> Looks loke a gerat time. Wish I could have been there instead of sitting in a hotel in Ohio. No one sleeping by the fire I see!


It didn't feel right without you there Tim.


----------



## solaryellow

desertlites said:


> Pajama Rototilling huh? and to think it was just playing corn hole at Jerry's. Looks like a good first NC gathering you guys.Have fun and be safe.


We are an inventive bunch. Next time we are going to spatchcock a calf. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






smokinn00blet said:


> Joel, Scott and everyone. We had a great time today really enjoyed everything.


It was a real pleasure to meet you. Good luck keeping up with Isaac!


africanmeat said:


> Man i wish i could be there


That would have been fun. We coulda brought the cards out Ahron.


nepas said:


> Had a great time.
> 
> Want to thank Scott and his wife for the hospitality and food. Joel, Jo, Don for smoking somve very good butts, briskits, beans, mac cheese and to everyong who made or brought goodies.
> 
> Enjoy some pics.
> 
> Thanks again to everyone for a nice gathering.


Always a good time when you're around Rick. It was nice to meet Crystal as well.


wjordan52 said:


> It was indeed a pleasure to meet all of you yesterday. Joel and Dennis; your iron beast is a work of art, not to mention the fact that it performs better than a lot of little smokers I've used or heard about. Scott and Cricket; thanks again for hosting this inaugural event. Your home was a perfect venue and I felt like I was in the company of long time friends. Even Terrie, who doesn't normally feel comfortable in a group of strangers, felt relaxed and enjoyed socializing with the group.
> 
> To everyone there; what a friendly and entertaining group of people. I now understand why the forum is such a success. From now on I'll look on my participation with a whole new perspective.
> 
> Hope the wrap-up today is equally enjoyed by all. Scott, you know I'm close and will be happy to put today's plans on hold if you need help w/ clean up, etc.
> 
> Bill
> 
> Oops... forgot to mention the food
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Just look at the pics (thanks Nepas) and imagine it tasting even better than it looks. 'Nuff said....


Thanks for coming Bill! It was a joy to meet you and your wife.


Cricket said:


> I cannot wait to have all of you back over! Do we have to wait a year?  :)


I will let you and Scott work that out. lol Thanks again for hosting us Cricket!


holyfeld said:


> Jason and I had a blast @ the gathering.
> 
> Thank you to Cricket for letting Scott host the gathering. I learned a lot talking with the other forum members and watching Joel smoke the butts, brisket, corned beef, mac & cheese, and baked beans.
> 
> I am truly amazed at how much better beer tastes when it's in a red solo cup. Who knew?
> 
> Don


I am glad you and Jason could attend Don. It was nice meeting you both.


sumosmoke said:


> Nice showing for the 1st NC Gathering! The food looked great!!!


I overcooked your rack a bit waiting for the pastrami Laurel, but they still turned out pretty good.


----------



## pineywoods

Looks like a great event congrats


----------



## alelover

What a great time we had. After a little cleaning up yesterday I was cashed. Everyone that came had a great time and contributed something. Everyone was very respectful and considerate. What a great group. After it was over there really wasn't that bad of a mess. Thank you for using the trash cans and recycle bin. Everyone was so helpful that it all went off without a hitch. Got to feed some soldiers and firefighters too. Boy those Army guys can eat. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 All together we had 25 adults and 1 Isaac on Saturday. He sure is a cute kid. The food was awesome and no one went hungry. Got my garden tilled and my fridge moved too. I was very happy. Tired but happy. I'd do it again. I'll have pics later. Took a bunch. Thanks again all for a wonderful weekend.


----------



## alelover

solaryellow said:


> We are an inventive bunch. Next time we are going to spatchcock a calf.


That is our dream.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Yeah it was a great time.

No acupuncture


----------



## alelover

Aw come on Rick. Acupuncture can be fun.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

DOUBLE YIKES


----------



## boykjo

Had some puter problems lately so my posts have been minimal......... I think I have them cleared up

I would like to thank Scott and Cricket for hosting the 1st NC gathering and say what a great time I had and also a big thanks to Joel for the fine food we ate and a thank you to all the members who took time out of their busy schedules to attend and make it a fun and successful gathering.......Here are some pics

The early birds







My son Joey decided to come along. It was nice to get away from his friends and spend some quality time together......







The Cook and his wife

























The next day

















































Every pic I took of Rick he either had a cup or plate full of food........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











What a fashion statement. these were not the only jam jams looking attire











































See ya next year

Boykjo


----------



## solaryellow

lol Great pics Joe! I need to lose some weight so I don't look so Festerish.

No pics of your sausages?


----------



## whittling chip

Is that SolarYellow's smoker in the pics above?

Glad you all had a great time and awesome smoking. Bet it was good. Loved the brisket....sweeet....

More pics of the smoker please!

:)

WC


----------



## solaryellow

Whittling Chip said:


> Is that SolarYellow's smoker in the pics above?
> 
> Glad you all had a great time and awesome smoking. Bet it was good. Loved the brisket....sweeet....
> 
> More pics of the smoker please!
> 
> :)
> 
> WC


Here is the build thread WC. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/105448/rf-build-in-slow-motion-on-to-phase-2-building-burners Lots of pics there.


----------



## boykjo

Here's a virgin pic


----------



## alelover

boykjo said:


> What a fashion statement. these were not the only jam jams looking attire


 I should of made him do some roto-tilling.


----------



## orlandosmoking

Looks like you all had a great time. Nice turnout for the 1st and delicious looking food. Sure wish I could've bailed on work and made the trip up.

Don


----------



## solaryellow

OrlandoSmoKing said:


> Looks like you all had a great time. Nice turnout for the 1st and delicious looking food. Sure wish I could've bailed on work and made the trip up.
> 
> Don


Would have loved to have had ya show up Don.


----------



## alelover

Our Lovely Hostess.







Making sure it looks OK for our guests.







No one here yet.







Dateline: 10:30 AM Friday

Ah, Solaryellow must be here.







And his wood. Oak on the left. Hickory on the right.







Grilled onions and peppers for the fajitas.







Grilled Flap meat from Joel's Mexican meat guy.







We were so busy eating we never took a fajita pic.







We sat around eating Scarbelly's nuts. It was quite humorous. Wasn't it Gary. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Night is falling and it's supper time.







Made some Italian sausage and pepper and provolone grinders. Man they were good. Joel's made from scratch baked beans were some of the best I've ever had.







Sausage and homemade sauce.







Those beans are sooooo good. I still have some. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Joel and I talking about who knows what.







It was pretty quiet at this juncture.







Backyard at night.







We all had enough to eat.







Well that was Friday.


----------



## solaryellow

Patiently awaiting the rest of the pics. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






It was a great time! Can't wait for the next one.


----------



## alelover

I'll try to get more up tonight. I have a bunch. Been real busy the last week. It was a great time no doubt.


----------



## smokinn00blet

Someone is slacking


----------



## alelover

smokinn00blet said:


> Someone is slacking


In certain areas.


----------



## solaryellow

smokinn00blet said:


> Someone is slacking


Big time.


----------



## alelover

Saturday Morning.

Joel getting the ribs ready for lunch.







Soaking the pastrami.







Rubbed the future burnt ends.







Then had breakfast.







Bill (wjordan52) brought a livermush fattie.













And smoked pork tenderloin that was to die for.







And his wife Terry made homemade biscuits. They were great.







More quiet time.







Don (holyfeld) brought a brisket for us to cook. Rubbed with Joel's beef rub.







Left half of smoker loaded up. Butts on top. Brisket on left. Point for burnt ends on the right.







Holyfeld and son showing up. Each in a Subaru. We had 5 Subarus parked here that day.







Lunch time. Ribs are ready.













Pastrami is ready.













Everyone enjoying a fine lunch.

























The Man and his smoker.







That was a great lunch. Now it's time to start prepping for supper.







Be back later.


----------



## smokinn00blet

O I just remembered I saved that pastrami from Joshua.  He saw it sitting there resting and grabbed a knife. I about had to tackle him


----------



## solaryellow

Any pics of the ghost chili powder sampling Scott?


----------



## alelover

I didn't get any of those Joel. Wish I did. Can't believe nobody did. I guess after the sampling no one was thinking about pics.


----------



## alelover

Joel prepping his Mac & Cheese for supper. This stuff was amazing. It has smoked Cabot's extremely sharp cheddar, smoke Havarti, smoked Gouda and some leftover shredded cheese from Cricket's quiche making extravaganza the week before. It was quite cheezy.













Into the smoker for a couple hours.







Took the point out and cubed for burnt ends.







Sauced and ready to smoke some more. The Salt Lick rub I used was quite peppery so I used Countryside BBQ sauce from Iowa it's a real sweet BBQ sauce.







Joel showing off his clean bone. Yup, it's time to pull the pork.







Pouring the juices back in. The pork came out perfect.







We had some plant based foods as well. Julie's fruit salad. You can see the bottle of Countryside to the right.







Mom's Antipasto salad.







Back to the meat. Don's brisket is ready.







Came out great.







Burnt ends are ready. Those came out really good. First time I ever made them.







Chow time. Smokinn00blet getting some slaw. I don't know why his wife is looking at me like that.













Everyone left Sunday morning. By lunchtime we were back to where we started.







That's all I got. See ya next year. Thanks for tuning in.


----------



## solaryellow

I really like the way the mac and cheese came out with your cheese Scott. It was a perfect blend.


----------



## alelover

LOL. Cricket's still raving about them.


----------



## solaryellow

We will be making it next weekend at Old Salem.


----------



## wjordan52

Thanks for the pics Scott.


----------



## smokinn00blet

alelover said:


> Chow time. Smokinn00blet getting some slaw. I don't know why his wife is looking at me like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all I got. See ya next year. Thanks for tuning in.



Which was great by the way.  As for her I think she was trying to figure out what was going on lol.

Can't wait till the next one.


----------



## wingrider

So sorry I discovered this to late to be at this one. Hope we do it again.


----------



## boykjo

WingRider said:


> So sorry I discovered this to late to be at this one. Hope we do it again.


Its most definite...................

Welcome to SMF neighbor Glad to have ya aboard....

Joe


----------



## smokinn00blet

Back from the dead.  Sorry fellas but this was a great time and looking forward to next years get together.


----------



## hdflame

Looks like ya'll had a great time!  I hope my work schedule will  allow me to visit with you next year.


----------



## alelover

boykjo said:


> Its most definite...................
> 
> Welcome to SMF neighbor Glad to have ya aboard....
> 
> Joe


Yes it is. Cricket already said yes.


----------



## kryinggame

I'm so mad that I missed it.

Nothing better than good friends and good food.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Are y'all going to do it again in 2013?

We will be in again.


----------



## alelover

I am. Already got the OK from Cricket.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

alelover said:


> I am. Already got the OK from Cricket.


WOOO HOOO

Gotta mark the calender


----------



## kryinggame

where did everyone stay? Is there a hotel nearby? I know after all that eating and drinking, there ain't no way I'm getting on the road.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

kryinggame said:


> where did everyone stay? Is there a hotel nearby? I know after all that eating and drinking, there ain't no way I'm getting on the road.


We stayed at our sons in Mooresville. My wife dont drink so she drives.

Joe had is popup camper out back of Scotts


----------



## solaryellow

I had an air mattress in the back of the Burb. Rick's RV is nicer, but mine works in a pinch. :biggrin:


----------



## boykjo

We might be able to find some room in the grave yard 2 houses down if needed........LOL


----------



## BGKYSmoker

boykjo said:


> We might be able to find some room in the grave yard 2 houses down if needed........LOL


----------



## smokinn00blet

alelover said:


> I am. Already got the OK from Cricket.


Woot, Shelby, Isaac and myself will be there again.  SHelby will be eating for 2.  this go around. 

Man i cant wait.  This time I will be coming from taylorsville NC instead of fort bragg.


----------



## alelover

Cool. We are already planning a date.


----------



## wes w

This sounds really awesome!   My smoker isn't portable, but I love to meet all of you.  

I have another question involving NC threads.   Could we start a sticky for "Buy or Trade" in the NC topic?   I'd like to find a good portable smoker.  I can't afford a new one, but would like to find a retired on that maybe needs a little work.  There are some nice ones here, but they are like 3 states away.  Just a thought.

Wes


----------



## alelover

Have you tried Craigslist?


----------



## holyfeld

Isn't it about time to pick some dates for the second gathering?


----------



## wes w

I haven't Scott.  I really hadn't thought of that.   I'll look into it though.   I found a guy in Sailsbury  who custom builds.







CaubleCustomFab

  Been talking to him. I may have him build me one.  From his pictures, its way better then a "store" bought one. 

I'd be interested in attending  gathering.  As of now, I don't have a portable smoker, but I'd love to meet you guys.


----------



## alelover

holyfeld said:


> Isn't it about time to pick some dates for the second gathering?


Yes it is.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...okers-gathering-april-26th-27th-and-28th-2013


----------

